# Huh.. found out something about the moneymaker tonight



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I found out that it isn't the 1095 like I was told by our local pump guru.. the guy you go to to get parts.

It is actually a Graco Ultra Plus+ 1000. What does this compare to today? I read the specs on it, it says it is able to pump a variety of architectural coatings, high build latex paint, and block fill. No epoxies.. but I can actually use 2 guns with it. I was trying to find the part number for the seals for the filter unit when I finally found my actual pump. 1095's have the pressure control on the other side and they are just different, same pump motor and housing (looks) but orientation and control box are different.

Anyway kind of blew my mind. thought I would share :jester:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

So ya got more than you bargained for? That's always a good thing!


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

That's a very good pump and may out last you, if you keep it up.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Yep BB. And John when we were talking about that filing the bottom of the filter unit I thought of finding the part number, then the other day tallking about pumps again got me motivated. Pretty cool, but what pump is it compared to today? I know this is an older pump..


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

nEighter said:


> Yep BB. And John when we were talking about that filing the bottom of the filter unit I thought of finding the part number, then the other day tallking about pumps again got me motivated. Pretty cool, but what pump is it compared to today? I know this is an older pump..


Yeah, just get the number off the pump and look it up on their site. I know they make a bunch of diff punps just to sell under SW name, and all of them are diff.My 695 is a SW pump and it takes special parts.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> My 695 is a SW pump and it takes special parts.


Special parts other than normal 695 parts? Example?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Exactly. This Ultra Plus+ 1000 is a graco name, and the SW of this same pump has a different body cladding and is called something like ULTIMATE PLUS 1000 and it was a SW pump made by graco.. so same thing, everything was the same as far as pump rate, and psi and dual gun pumping capacity.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

The Sherwin Williams version is the Ultimate Nova 1000. I am trying to get a pic up, there is one being sold on ebay.. http://cgi.ebay.com/Sherwin-William...783QQcmdZViewItem?rvr_id=&itemid=250288123783

vs.

mine


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Nate, the casing on yours looks newer than the 1000's did. Did you put a different motor cover on it?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

nope. I tried to find the pics online, but they are all the pdf online manuals.. didn't want to try to figure out how to post those


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I think you should put a nose cone on the front, and hang some pipe bombs on the bottom.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Well as far a special parts, I just mean that they have like a diff arangment of parts for the sw pumps.I think they like grab whatever they have in the parts basket and make a pump for sw and call it special. If you notice they will use a lot of same kind of stands for the sw models, like the one in the picture.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

that pump in the ebay ad is missing the filter assembly. AND does ANYONE think that pump is worth $750.00?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

ultra plus+ 1000
http://wwwd.graco.com/Distributors/DLibrary.nsf/Files/308436/$file/308436A.pdf

ultimate nova plus
http://wwwd.graco.com/Distributors/DLibrary.nsf/Files/820220/$file/820220a.pdf


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

where can I find costs new of the ultra plus+ 1000?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> Well as far a special parts, I just mean that they have like a diff arangment of parts for the sw pumps.I think they like grab whatever they have in the parts basket and make a pump for sw and call it special. If you notice they will use a lot of same kind of stands for the sw models, like the one in the picture.


Gotcha ya. I have always stayed away from SW pumps because they wanted to rename it and give it a different model # I never really thought about them using different parts though.



nEighter said:


> where can I find costs new of the ultra plus+ 1000?


Nate they were pricey pumps that seemed to have retained their value better than some newer pumps. I think a lot of people are willing to pay more because their boards in them are a lot more basic so failure rate is lower. This is of course my speculation rather than fact but I know how some old timers can be.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Sean, did you see both of those PDF's? They are pretty much the same thing, only different housings. 

I was just curious as to the cost, not that I really care much, just trying to find/figure out the history a bit more. I was going through some old 3 ring binders I snagged from ICI and I happened to get an old graco pump 3 ring. Has ALL the older pumps in it.. diagrams, specs and all.. kinda like a Haynes or Chilton for Graco pumps


----------

